#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What Is The Best Programming Language ?

## Bhavya

Hello Programmers,
Are you confused to choose a best programming language for your business and technological innovation?
Then here is the list of Best programming languages in 2018.


Hope this will help your career path!



PS: Don't forget to share your choice of Programming languages & The reason for your choice.

----------


## Shana

> Hello Programmers,
> Are you confused to choose a best programming language for your business and technological innovation?
> Then here is the list of Best programming languages in 2018.
> 
> 
> Hope this will help your career path!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Don't forget to share your choice of Programming languages & The reason for your choice.


I personally prefer C++ and C, coz they are much flexible than Java and any other languages. 
In fact, the very 1st programming language I self-learned was Java, but I don't like it anymore. The flexibility and agility I find in C++ is lacking in Java.
Other than c and C++, I'm very partial to Python, coz of it's usage in Machine Learning.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Programmers,
> Are you confused to choose a best programming language for your business and technological innovation?
> Then here is the list of Best programming languages in 2018.
> 
> 
> Hope this will help your career path!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Don't forget to share your choice of Programming languages & The reason for your choice.


I like C#, because I learned it very fast on myself. Visually it bring a great feel of creating a fine software that we currently using in PCs. It's a combination of C, C++ with VB. The other programming languages that i learned (C, C++, Java, Python, VB) are not impressed me a lot. Simply it's too complected for me. Specially the reason is I got low grades on those and pretty good in C#.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I personally prefer C++ and C, coz they are much flexible than Java and any other languages. 
> In fact, the very 1st programming language I self-learned was Java, but I don't like it anymore. The flexibility and agility I find in C++ is lacking in Java.
> Other than c and C++, I'm very partial to Python, coz of it's usage in Machine Learning.


Thank you for sharing your views Gobi

----------


## Bhavya

> I like C#, because I learned it very fast on myself. Visually it bring a great feel of creating a fine software that we currently using in PCs. It's a combination of C, C++ with VB. The other programming languages that i learned (C, C++, Java, Python, VB) are not impressed me a lot. Simply it's too complected for me. Specially the reason is I got low grades on those and pretty good in C#.


That was great Assassin, I would like to learn C# in future, Because through your comment i can say this programming language looks impressive and you said we can learn it quickly :Wink:

----------


## Arthi

> Hello Programmers,
> Are you confused to choose a best programming language for your business and technological innovation?
> Then here is the list of Best programming languages in 2018.
> 
> 
> Hope this will help your career path!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Don't forget to share your choice of Programming languages & The reason for your choice.


I learned C++, Java, C# but my heart belongs to java. C/ C++ help you to get to know the basic idea about the programming language. 
Java is platform independent and object oriented language. It’s easy to understand the object oriented concept. However it’s a programmer can’t stay in one language they should got the concepts and switch the languages according to software revolution.

----------


## Bhavya

> I learned C++, Java, C# but my heart belongs to java. C/ C++ help you to get to know the basic idea about the programming language. 
> Java is platform independent and object oriented language. It’s easy to understand the object oriented concept. However it’s a programmer can’t stay in one language they should got the concepts and switch the languages according to software revolution.


Totally agree with you , Thank you for your inputs Arthi.

----------


## Wondergirl

I learned c/c++ And java.c++ helps to solve basic problems but java and javac standed platform .Android studio and visual studio also using java platform . java is most important thing for software developers

----------

